# Rear window defroster



## bobbyzuko (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi,
How do I turn on the defroster in the new app?


----------



## bobbyzuko (Aug 28, 2021)

Rear window


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

You can’t… likely an oversight.


----------



## bobbyzuko (Aug 28, 2021)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> You can't… likely an oversight.


So it was possible before and now they changed that feature, which actually makes sense to activate remote.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

bobbyzuko said:


> So it was possible before and now they changed that feature, which actually makes sense to activate remote.


To be honest I don't remember if it was in the app before. It's so rare for me to use the window defroster that I don't pay it much attention. Just presents as an oversight in the app though.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Pretty sure there was just a defrost icon which put the HVAC to max and may have turned on the heated mirrors (if installed) and rear defroster. I don't think there was a separate rear window defroster.

Sorry to chime in without proof but maybe somebody who hasn't updated yet can confirm.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

skygraff said:


> Sorry to chime in without proof but maybe somebody who hasn't updated yet can confirm.


Android user here, still with old version of app.

You are correct - there is just a single defrost button - no separate button for the rear window defroster.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

just check and that single button only does the front windshield (according to the app graphic) and the rear defroster is not controllable from the app.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

francoisp said:


> Criquets.


Would that be a cricket with a French accent?
Le chirp! Le chirp! Le chirp!


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

garsh said:


> Would that be a cricket with a French accent?
> Le chirp! Le chirp! Le chirp!


Lol. Yep, my phone dictionary is setup with both languages. Beware of close cousins.


----------



## modifications (Nov 10, 2021)

Does anyone know where the rear defrost connection cable is? 

Right side? Left side? Bottom of the window?


BTW....the APP controls both the front and rear defrost now.


----------



## RedZen (Oct 10, 2019)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> To be honest I don't remember if it was in the app before. It's so rare for me to use the window defroster that I don't pay it much attention. Just presents as an oversight in the app though.


This is a *HUGE* issue on Vancouver Island where we go through long periods of humid, cool weather where defogging the rear window and side/front windows side and windscreen windos) is 100% required but the heat generated by overall defrosting is not wanted.


----------

